# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Worries on GH, protein and Clenbuterol

## ari

Hi. I'm new to this forum.
I'm 48, female, I have been training for 17 years, not competing, in a very good shape 5.8, 130, 12 % body fat, but decided to start GH to see how much lean mass I can add.
I take it as follows:
1.30 hour before work out - 25 mg of T 3; 25 mg of T 4; Animal pack; 50 gr. Clenbuterol and 2 IU GH /norditropin/
1.30 hours after work out - 2 IU of Nordotropin.
I work out 4 times per week.It has been a month already since I started my program, I had put 5 pounds, dropped the little fat I had. Unfortunately my other measurements haven't changed. My strength increased tremendously. It's like: I go to the gym and suddenly my last work out weights are so light for me. It's so strange! My muscles are very very hard, but I suppose
it's all the water I retain.
I was supposed to eat lots of protein with this program and drink 4 protein shakes, but my stomach refuse to digest 200 gr. of protein. My stomach is constantly bloated, somebody in the gym asked if I was pregnant. I'm back at eating not more than 80 gr. of protein per day, as I was feeling very uncomfortable with my sticking out tummy. 
Is GH cycle very dependable on the protein intake? Will I compromise my muscle growth with less protein?

The clenbuterol effect worries me too, it makes me very aggressive. I nearly got into fight with somebody on the way to the gym, and it was funny I got out of my car /all dressed up - lady like, high heels and so on/ and went to the car of this guy that was irritating me, opened his door and told him that I'd beat the hell out of him, if he continues to drive like that. He thought I was nuts! I was all shaky! I take 2 and a half pills of Clen , should I divide them - in the morning and in the afternoon? I take them together with one pill of T3 and 1 and 1/2 of T3, just before workout. :Cry:

----------


## Ajax

Welcome to the Over 30 Form Ari! Congradulations on the success with the GH so far!

80 grams of protien a day? That wounds really low! I realize you are a lady and at 130lbs you are about 1/2 my size, but that still seems quite low and might make it hard for you to get gains.

Why do you think the amount of protien is causing the bloating? If it the volume of food--or gas caused by the food? Could it be from the milk that, I am assuming, is in the protien shake? Have you looked at other protien sources instead of the shakes? What is your diet overall?

----------


## ari

Hi Ajax,
Thank you so much for answering! I'm really frustrated, as I would like this GH cycle to work. You know, I'm a little bit tired of training religiously for so many years and look just like a athlete. I'd like to have bigger and more ripped muscles - more of BB look, so I said why don't I try this miracle GH. I started my diet as follows:
7.00 a.m. - 50 gr. of oats with milk, 2 eggs, slice of bread, one apple.
10.00 a.m. - 30 gr. milk and egg protein + water
12.30 - 200 gr. chicken + salad + slice of bread + 50 gr. nuts.
16.30 - 30 gr. milk and egg + water + 1 fruit.
20.00 - 30 gr. way protein + water+ sugar - post work out
20.30 - 200 gr. fish + salad
11.00 - 30 gr. soy protein
So this was my original plan, but I just couldn't eat all this food, my stomach felt very heavy, and I had lots of gas. I had 4 pack abbs with a big ball inside my stomach. It was so embarrassing! So I stopped all this additional protein and now I eat only real food in smaller quantities and one protein post work out:
7.00 a.m. - 50 gr. of oats with milk.
10.00 a.m. - 1 egg, slice of bread.
12.30 - 100 gr. chicken + salad + slice of bread.
20.00 - 30 gr. way protein + water+ sugar - post work out
20.30 - 100 gr. fish + salad
So here I'm again with 6 pack abbs! But I feel guilty for spending so much money on GH and compromising my diet. Yes, I'm so much stronger - I squat with 80 kg /176 p./ for 8 reps, 4 sets, also I do not get this nasty soreness I used to get after any small change in my workout schedule. So I decided to try taking 10 amino acids - 3 -4 times daily, but this gave me horrible tummy pain and I had to run to the bathroom every time I eat something. It has been so frustrating! I stopped the amino - acids too. I have an other month to go on this GH program and I want to make it work. It's a 3 months program, then I plan to stop all these - T3, T4 and clenbuterol gradually, but continue taking GH in smaller quantities - 10 IU per week 5 days on 2 days off.
Everybody in the gym /including my BF/ thinks I'm nuts for wanting bigger muscles and getting all this GH, T3, T4 and so on. They believe that I have nicer body than all the younger girls in the gym, so I do not need it. Also my BF says that it's not good for a woman to be too ripped. I just want to try it for once in my life, and I just regret that I didn't do it earlier!
Here is picture of me before GH.

----------


## Pete235

Ari...you may want to speak with some of our "Vets" like my friend eye_candy and also "Primodonna" as they have a lot of knowldge on this topic. Good luck  :Smilie:

----------


## silverfox

Your GH schedule looks fine. I would add more protien, try 1g per lbs and see how you do, for the bloat, most likly from the shakes or a) replace them with real food, or b) try a product called aminogen (sp might be off bit) Optimum adds it to procomplex 55 but also can get gotten by itself or in bulk from protienfactory.com . That may help, keep water intake high etc... The sides form the clen you go away after a few days in terms of shakes, doesn't tend to make ppl earable.

May want to kill the dairy and Bread if getting lean is your goal, replace with complex carbs, Sweet Pot. or brown rice.

Didn't proff read so PM me if none of this makes any sence.

Also NO need to take both t4 and t3, t3 is the active hormone, thyroid produces t4(inactive) and your liver converts that to t3(active) which controls your metalism. So point being if your adding t4 in it serves no purpose.

----------


## ari

Hi Eye-candy,
Thank you. Do you think 3 months cycle on GH is enough? Is it true that GH makes you retain water, and after you stop you weight, muscle size and the bloated tummy drop?

----------


## silverfox

Gh does make you hold a lot of water no question 4ius total is about right for women i beleive, but should talk to Primodonna about that, she can better advise correct dose. 3 months is fine, however longer you take GH better resutls seem to come about. Bloated tummy is probably more from protien being higher, like i said about try aminogen in your shakes it's does help keep bloat down and helps you dietest the whey. read this: http://www.proteinfactory.com/in_aminogen.htm# 

I would start there 1st. Try that see how it affects the tummy bloat, and cut out any other dairly..

----------


## Tarzan

Welcome to the over 30 club.

You look great! I agree with Pete, Eye-Candy and Primo should be able to help you.

Best of luck

----------


## Ajax

Damn Ari, you look great! That body would be the envy of most 18 year old women! A big "Congrats!" to you!

If your goal is to use the next three months to pack on some muscle, then one option is to "bite the bullet" and live with some bloat for a while in order to insure that you get the necessary protein to achieve the muscle growth you want. 

I realize that it's summer now and that's the time you want to flaunt the abs that you have. But since you are already into the cycle and committed to doing it now, well, now's the time that you have to eat. Some of the other guys had some good suggestions about keeping blaot down--try them. I can't comment on that; when I bulk, I dont worry about bloat--so I don't know the tricks!

On thing that caught my eye in you diet is that you were eating one egg for breakfast. You might want to try working in a few more egg whites (some with your early meal as well). I personally like egg whites when I am dieting; they are one of the best quality sources of protein (most complete as far as amino acids go) and they whites have almost nothing but protein in them. I boil a dozen eggs at a time and keep them in the fridge for a quick high-protein snack.

Also, you are going from 12:30 to 20:00 with no meals. Is there a way you could slip in something there that could give you a big of protein? At the risk of sounding repetitive, what about adding 6 or 8 egg whites and a slice of good whole wheat bread (or some other complex card; veggies etc.) around 16:00?

(16:00, 20:30, were you in the military by any chance?)

----------


## ari

Hi Ajax, Thank you for the compliments! How do I overcome my fear of putting fat? Yesterday i was so depressed in the gym because my tummy was sticking out! I'll try the egg whites. Yes, I missed to type my 4.30 meal - a fruit, now is the season of strawberries! and they have less carbs than other fruits. you are right I should increase my protein foods. We have this proverb here - It not only hurts but itches too. Is like - yes I want bigger muscles, but I do not want the fat!

----------


## Ajax

I hear you on that. 

I fough putting on fat for many years. I was lifting weights & dieting the whole time. I never got much muscular development. When I finally decided "OK, lets try eating when I am lifting" so I could put on mass--it really worked. And the dieting to get it off was not very hard; the extra muscle I gained made losing fat easier. (The more lean body mass you have, the more calories you burn.)

My goal now is to spend the next few months really working on gaining muscle (and as little extra fat as possible) then working on dropiing the fat.

Ari, it looks like you know how to eat right & keep in shape. If you do put on a little extra fat, I KNOW you could get it off in no time. Don't let it worry you too much.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kaz

Hi, a big hello and welcome to AR! 

Iv not much to add that the other guys havent already hit on, only that I cant take protein with milk! I have to use water or I bloat and sugger from a bad stomach for several days, even with a fairly small amount of milk in my diet.

Other dairy products are fine, its just the milk which hits me like this. Lactose intolerance I think it must be. If you are drinking much milk maybe try cutting it down to see if the bloat goes with it.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## ari

I just read the article that somebody posted here and I think I found the answer for my worries:

"Most high-level bodybuilders use GH in order to gain muscle, which is a mistake. While it's true that GH enhances protein synthesis rates (as does exercise and the ingestion of amino acids), it doesn't directly translate into new muscle growth. Unfortunately, bodybuilders hear about the increased protein synthesis and think that it means an easy path to larger muscles. It's interesting to note that the greatest abundance of GH receptors is along the intestinal tract. So, it's not surprising that most GH-using pro-bodybuilders look pregnant! "

So no wonder people ask if I'm pregnant!

----------


## silverfox

Might be dose related too the amount of bloat.

----------


## Emeraldeye

I'm a 42 year old female and was having trouble with "bloat" until I stopped all milk products and "whey" protein. The soy protein is so much more gentle on my system. Could be you have an allergy to certain foods. I would try eliminating one at a time to find the culprit. Along with the others, I agree that egg whites are an excellent source of protein! Good luck...smile!

----------


## ari

Acttually, I stopped the milk, and the oats and I feel much better. I take whey protein only after a workout. I completed my 3 months cycle with GH, T3 and clen , so I decresed the GH to 1 IU 6 days on, 1 day off and stopped the T3 and clen. My trainer and my BF didn't let me take some mild AS "because my age"!!! and "because you do not need it"?!?! I took some pictures, I need to develope them and I might post them. I believe I have increased my muscle's size, but I still hold some water, so do not really ripped. Never the less GH is GREAT! and I hope I can take it forever! I'm so much stronger and I get unbelievable pumps, I'm also very very hard!

----------

